# Frozen for sale



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

FC Free Spirit Par Shooter
Blue-Bill Double or Nothin' x Daughter of NFC-AFC Jubilashus TC Malarky 
EIC clear Hips good eyes #LR-21031/98-43
Black-Throws Chocolate Frozen only
Semen stored at Stillwater Vet Clinic...
Stillwater MN
Bruce Peterson 715-772-3411


I would consider any reasonable offer for 61 frozen straws of FC Freespirit Par Shooter. 
Bruce Peterson
715-772-3411


----------

